# The Meret Bag.



## Mex EMT-I (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi ems lovers.

I received the greatest gift from my girlfriend.

A recover O2 response bag that had the tri fold intubation module.

I have used it for a couple of months and here are my two cents.

Pros.
- Nice looks, accept it, it really looks nice.
- Back pack, this is just great very versatile.
- Excelent construction, this is made for the long run
- Excelent quality materials.
- Good visibility.

Cons.
- Very poor storage option (This means you can not personalize any of the inside of the bag).

- Uncomfortable in the long run. If you have to get the bag and walk 10 mts to you patient then its great. If you have to climb 15 stories in an apt building, then your shoulders will ache because the shoulder straps are too close on the upper part.

- The intubation tri fold module just.... well it is just terrible. I tried to fit in there this: Laryngoscope handle "D", Mac 1, Mac 2, Mac 3, Mac 4, Mil 0, Mil 1, Mil2, Adult tube holder, lube, ETT4, ETT5, ETT6, ETT7, ETT8, oropharingeal airways, nasopharingeal airways, Maguil forceps, tape and a esophageal detector and a small thing to aspirate newborns (i am a non native english speaker and i dont remember how this is named). I had to play tetris with all this for more than an hour to get almost all of it to fit the module, i had to take out the esophageal detector, and the suction thing for newborns, and even then the zippers were about to rip off.

-The two little bags on the sides are just meant for.... well i still don´t know what of my airway and oxygen gear can i fit there because those are too small. I right now have 2 O2 nonrebreathers there.

- You remember those T.V. ads whare they said that the super cool R.C. car or helicopter didn´t include accesories or batteries. Well here it is also like that. When you buy the bag you will see all the cool modules and accesories. well if you want all that it will cost you almost as the bag.

In conclussion I just have to say this.

Don´t buy meret. Unless you are a stockholder of the company and want to increase the marketing that they have.
Just a joke I don´t mind that the bag says meret in every inch of it. 

But here is the deal, its not as confortable as you may think, and believe me if you are an ALS provider this won´t fit your gear and you will hate the intubation module.

Regards.


----------



## swissmedic (Oct 31, 2010)

Helllo 
We use Pacific Emergency Products bags but they sold out the bag.
PEP will not longer produce the bags, I really missed the bags and cases :unsure: :sad:
So our EMS use now STATPACKS, these bagback/bags are very comfortable and you can load tons of your equipement B)

www.statpacksstore.com

Matt


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 31, 2010)

Thomas Packs FTW 

You know, I do believe Pacific Emergency are a New Zealand company, they also make our protective helmets


----------



## swissmedic (Oct 31, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Thomas Packs FTW
> 
> You know, I do believe Pacific Emergency are a New Zealand company, they also make our protective helmets



Hi
We have these fantastic helmets too, they were made in New Zealand
http://www.pacifichelmets.com/index.html

The bags are from Pacific Emergency Products from the USA
http://www.pacsafety.com
But they will not produce the bags in the future, now they only produce amor vests :wacko:


----------



## reaper (Oct 31, 2010)

We use the Pacific bags and they are still being produced and sold. They were out of them for a while, but have them back in stock again.

These are what we are using:http://www.pacsafety.com/products/ems_a200x.htm


----------



## swissmedic (Oct 31, 2010)

reaper said:


> We use the Pacific bags and they are still being produced and sold. They were out of them for a while, but have them back in stock again.
> 
> These are what we are using:http://www.pacsafety.com/products/ems_a200x.htm



Hi
Are you sure they still produce the EMS bags ??
Four weeks ago we try to order 110 bags 
They told us they will now and in future only produce body armor vests :wacko:
Do you know someone, how would sell some single bags (used or new)
I will buy my own medic bag... h34r:
Matt


----------

